# Bengal mum talking to her kitten



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

This is sooo cute, its my girl talking to her kitten :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

p.s. please ignore my trying to talk to her :blushing: :blushing:

YouTube - bengal cat talking to her kitten


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I had to watch the last half with the sound off Louie came flying in chirping :scared: :lol:


----------



## Flowerfairy (Oct 25, 2010)

Awww that is so cute! Olly climbed on to the laptop to watch too!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol i wonder what she is saying!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Taylor Baby, that was just *TOO* cute !!

And I especially like your own cat meeouwww, it's very becoming, lol.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww they are all sooo gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
The mummy one looks like she is trying to help her baby out of the box at one point. :laugh:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Flipping adorable :thumbsup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous!  Such a sweet video.

Are Bengals talkative cats then? I've been considering one, and found a litter, but still not sure yet.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> They are gorgeous!  Such a sweet video.
> 
> Are Bengals talkative cats then? I've been considering one, and found a litter, but still not sure yet.


well imagine that 24/7 they are very vocal, very outgoing, very devoted to heir human like dogs follolw you want to be with you 24/7, you can harness train & clicker train them, not for the faint hearted

you Must buy from a good breeder or you will have problems!

Welcome - Beautiful Quality Homebred Ragdoll Kittens Essex click on available litters for pics of my babies


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

OH thats too cute!! I love the bit when the kitten disappears from view in the box and mum is up like a shot to see that hes ok! Awww!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Aw that is such a cute vid. Kittens are beautiful, mummy too.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> OH thats too cute!! I love the bit when the kitten disappears from view in the box and mum is up like a shot to see that hes ok! Awww!


thats my fav bit to!! its like shes sying 'oh you ok!!' or ;where you gone!?' :thumbup: :lol:



My lil Babies said:


> Aw that is such a cute vid. Kittens are beautiful, mummy too.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


thank you!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That is so sweet :001_wub:
had a text from my son the other day asking why I didn't breed Bengals instead of 'alien' cats :lol: as he really wanted a Bengal. I'd send him your details TB but he lives in Wales


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

aww! shes sayin "comon then....you can do it comeon" and babys sayin"muummm i cant help!!" she walks away and says "dont be silly corse u can" ...."muuuuuum" lol luv them they r stunin!xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> That is so sweet :001_wub:
> had a text from my son the other day asking why I didn't breed Bengals instead of 'alien' cats :lol: as he really wanted a Bengal. I'd send him your details TB but he lives in Wales


lol!! well i have sold all over the uk.... im not that far.... lol! :lol: :thumbup:



staceydawlz said:


> aww! shes sayin "comon then....you can do it comeon" and babys sayin"muummm i cant help!!" she walks away and says "dont be silly corse u can" ...."muuuuuum" lol luv them they r stunin!xx


awww mauybe lol!!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is so sweet. Bless that little kitten trying to get out of the box.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i know! they all managed it at just under 4 weeks! was very funny!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Lovely video - very cute. I love the way she is so concerned!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she isnt so concerned anymore...wants them all to leave! they are to big 5 of them jumping all over her  although she still talks to them 24/7 i will have to update the vids...most of them are of her chasing/smacking them for being naughty lol  :lol:


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

its a lovely video - thankyou for sharing it


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub:
I'm in love.... soooo cute! It's actually like they are having a proper conversation. Fab video!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww thank you!   i think they are! just wish i could translate it! :! :!


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

that is the cutest thing i've ever seen!
lexy came and started pawing the screen and purring


----------

